# Now I'm here I need a flat



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

I finally arrived last weekend and the jet lag and shell shock are starting to wear off.

My company has kindly put me in a serviced appartment for a couple of months, but I need to start finding a place of my own.

I haven't started looking seriously yet as the HR person has been off sick (again..) and I haven't any details of what the company are going to help with.

The question is one that has been asked many times, but can anyone recommend an agent for the Jebal Ali end of town.

I've been browsing Dubizzle but not called up anything because of not meeting HR yet. How does it work, can you make a series of appointments for the weekend, or is it more like, " is it available.......I'm on my way" ?

Also, are the adverts in Dubizzle private ads (and therefore possibly cheaper) or agents pushing stuff they can't get rid of.


Thanks


----------

